# What did everone get????



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good time at the auction. So what did everyone buy? I gotta know.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I sold 12 bags of fish and amazingly didn't buy anything, so I will be getting a check. I actually thinned out my tanks for a change.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, it looks like I joined the ranks and purchased 4 really gorgeous 3" discus. They gave me an offer I just couldn't refuse ($27). I've never raised discus before, and am at a loss as to the proper care of them. I've got them in a 55, along with a couple of dozen ancistrus. The tank is planted rather sparsely. Can you all help raise these turquoise beauties? Feeding, temp, water changes, kind of plants needed, and so forth.

Wayne


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I purchased 5 discus. They all died within 3 hrs of introducing them. I even acclimated them much longer than any other fish.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I got a big fat nothin' out of the trip  I wasn't looking to buy anything but if some nice Apistos would have been available I would've probably got some! 

Hell, I figure enough of us have fish breeding right now I can just get them from another club member. 

Damon has a trio of Neolamprologus brichardi he wants to get rid of so Iguess I am going to put them in my 30g and put the plants from the 30g into my 75g. I need something a bit less maintenance intensive for a while


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Matt,,
lol
Right after you left I bought a pair of triple reds. Damn the luck.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Damon
On the package that the discus came in, it list the previous owners name and phone #. Also, you might want to contact GCAS. They have problem solvers for the auction.

Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would definately call the person who raised the Discus first. He may be willing to work with you on getting some more. 

If that doesn't work try GCAS as Wayne mentioned.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I sold 9 bags of plants and fish and bought 8 Koi angels, 4 small and 4 real nice larger ones.
That is very unusual that those Discus would die 3 hours after getting them home. Are you sure you don't have a cracked heater or something.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

endlerman said:


> Well, it looks like I joined the ranks and purchased 4 really gorgeous 3" discus.Wayne


Wayne,

What was the name of the breeder you got the Discus from? If you have it, PM me the telephone number.

thanks,

-Russ


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

There are Koi angels and apistos living very comfortably in the tank. Tested and retested all my water. Water is so clean I could drink it. Maybe PH shock? My Ph is on the lower side (6.4). SHould be perfect for discus and the angels are doing great!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wonder if it wasn't more of a TDS shock? Who knows how long those fish were bagged up. Wasn't the seller from WVA??? If so they could've been in the bag for a day or two before they even got to the auction. They were in a very small amount of water when you got them also.

Did you ever contact the seller about them?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I left a msg but so far no response.


----------

